# Looking For Ag Paulaner Hefe Weisen Clone Recipe



## geoff_tewierik (11/8/09)

If anyone can help me out with an AG Paulaner Hefe Weisen clone recipe it would be appreciated.

One of mates happened across the beer on the weekend and has decided that I need to make it for him.

Cheers,

GT


----------



## kenlock (11/8/09)

Adapted from clone brews

Recipe: Paulaner Hefe-Weizen
Brewer: Ken
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Weizen/Weissbier
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Size: 26.63 L
Estimated OG: 1.054 SG
Estimated Color: 4.5 SRM
Estimated IBU: 10.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.40 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (2.0 SRM) Grain 52.06 % 
2.10 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) Bel (3.0 SRM) Grain 45.55 % 
0.11 kg Munich Malt (9.0 SRM) Grain 2.39 % 
26.00 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [3.00 %] (90 min)Hops 10.2 IBU 
1 Pkgs Bavarian Wheat Yeast (Wyeast Labs #3056) Yeast-Wheat 

abv 5.4%
65.5 Mash


----------



## geoff_tewierik (11/8/09)

Thank you very much for that speedy reply Ken.

Cheers,

GT


----------

